# Resetting Default (NORMAL) Template in Wilcom



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi All, Is there a way to reset the Default settings for NORMAL template in Wilcom software?

Im having problems with the software inserting jump stitches in between text where normally it trims them. 

Ive adjusted all the settings in the connectors tab but no matter what I do it still inserts the jump stitches.

Thanks


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

When you change the settings in the "Connectors" tab,
Are you also changing the dropdown from "After Object" to "Inside Object"

There are two different settings and especially with lettering the "Inside Objects" settings are very important and that's what controls the trims between letters.

I don;t know of a way to change all of the settings back to default other than starting with a "File:New" and a blank design. But don;t try to copy and paste since the Object Properties go with teh object to the clipboard.



philipfirth83 said:


> Hi All, Is there a way to reset the Default settings for NORMAL template in Wilcom software?
> 
> Im having problems with the software inserting jump stitches in between text where normally it trims them.
> 
> ...


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Liberty i will give that a try. Didnt try the inside object.

Starting a new file doesnt help as i have saved the setting to the Normal Default.

Will let you know how i go on. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

the only way you can do this is from the begining of your design. goto top left and click "file". then click "new from template" and click "NORMAL". if your to far indepth with the project you can always save, set as "NORMAL" and then import from .EMB


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

RickyJ702 said:


> the only way you can do this is from the begining of your design. goto top left and click "file". then click "new from template" and click "NORMAL". if your to far indepth with the project you can always save, set as "NORMAL" and then import from .EMB


This doesnt work as I have saved the setting that is wrong to the NORMAL Template.

Liberty. What you suggested was correct, it was the inside object that was wrong, somehow the trim was turned off. All sorted now and saved to the NORMAL default so wont happen again.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Glad it helped. Just remember, an "Inside Object" default applies to all objects, not just lettering. Things like "Fill Holes" in a complex fill etc will also be affected by the defaults, and if memory serves me correctly it can also cause issues with split satins and program splits. 

I would keep the defaults at something like Tie off or trim if next connector longer than 3 to 6mm. Then make sure your tie-in setting includes "after trim"

I never digitize with connectors and functions turned on but when I'm done with a design I always turn on view connectors and functions and I also use the travel toolbar to step through a design by function, just to make sure the trims are where I want them and that there are no unwanted jumps.



philipfirth83 said:


> This doesnt work as I have saved the setting that is wrong to the NORMAL Template.
> 
> Liberty. What you suggested was correct, it was the inside object that was wrong, somehow the trim was turned off. All sorted now and saved to the NORMAL default so wont happen again.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

If you need to back to the factory settings then there is a utility under the start> programs > wilcom menu called "revert"


----------

